# Hoplias Malabaricus & Erythrinus Sp.



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Just Got A Hoplias And An Erythrinus Delivered From SharkAquarium.com On Monday. Funny Thing Is When I Ordered A "Wolf Fish" From RiverWonders.com I Got A Erythrinus Instead Of A Hoplias So f*ck RiverWonders.com! But I Was Expecting My Wolf Fish From SharkAquarium.com to Look Like The One I Got From RiverWonders And That's When It All Made Sense That RiverWonders Blows...Anyway, That's Not The Reason For This Topic.

I Don't Know Much About Them At All, I Just They Looked Neat And I Wanted Them Both. I'm Looking For Information On Different Kinds Of Wolf Fish So Far I Have Heard Of 4 "Common" "Red Finned" "Rainbow" "Gold" But They Could All Be Referring To The Same Ones I Suppose. Anybody Who Knows Anything About Them Or Has And Recommendations On What I Should Do To Make Them As Happy As Possible Oh Yeah, And Should I Have Them Together In My 75? They Are Both 6-7" Right Now!

I Have Some Pics Of Them At http://home.neb.rr.com/piranha/brandon.htm

I Would Really Like To Hear What You Have To Say About Them


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmmm...

Moved to NoN-P Forums


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

First of all congratulations on your pickup. Here is just a quick overview of some wolfish species:

There are 3 genuses(sp?) that I know of: hoplias, erythrinus, and hoplerythrinus.

The common wolfish that you have is a hoplias malabaricus. He will reach a max size of 16"-18". They will eat just about anything and can be very agressive

The red-hi fin wolfish you got is a erythrinus erythrinus. They will get to a max size of 8". Therefore, at a certain point it may become necessary to separate the common from the red. Although some have successfully kept them together. Freddy Mercury has done it and you may want to consult him for tank setup. But in general you want to provide plenty of cover( driftwood, plants, and rocks) to help dissapate agression. The rainbow wolfish you mentioned is a erythrinus sp. They are pretty the same as a erythrinus erythrinus but the coloring is different. Often times although rainbow wolfish and erythrinus erythrinus are used interchangeably.

The gold wolfish, Hoplerythrinus unitaeniatus, is also called a black banded wolfish. They can reach a size of 16". There also exists a gold wolfish that is a hoplias( I believe) that is a "true" gold wolfish.

IMHE, I have not had much success keeping wolfish together in pairs unless they are mated. You many want to add more and possibly upgrading the tank. It really depends. I kept 3 commons together with minimal problems in a 70 gal and then I kept 2 golds in a 80 gal with a lot problems. Hope this helps

edit: Everybody feel free to correct any errors


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thankyou!


----------

